# HATCHING TORTOISES & REARING THEM!



## HermanniChris

What happens when tortoises and turtles hatch? 
When should they be removed from the incubator?
How should they be set up?

In this full episode, a lot of information is covered on the subject of reproducing these amazing animals. Learn about how to handle newly hatched babies and how to begin raising them in a very naturalistic manner that holds many benefits. Nothing replaces the sun or the elements no matter what and this is just one more method to consider when raising them. Ensuring that your animals grow nothing less than smoothly while strengthening their instincts for the future and allowing them to behave naturally sets them up for success early on. This gives the keeper piece of mind with the ability to be proud of exceptionally grown animals. 

A few words for the viewer: this video mainly covers Mediterranean tortoises of the genus Testudo such as Hermann’s, Greek and Marginated tortoises. It also describes how living in a certain location makes this method of rearing so possible and successful. 

Watch *“EPISODE 14: BABY TORTOISES & TURTLES HATCHING!”* right here:


----------

